# BCS National Championship!



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

ROLL TIDE!!!!

I got Bama winning 31-17


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

Same score prediction for me

2010 mud pro
31 laws HL wheels
PC3 and HMF
SLD delete 
Racked
Clutch kit


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

ROLL TIDE! It's awfully slow here on campus today. Hardly anyone here at all.


----------



## lsu_mike (Aug 24, 2012)

Roll SEC!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

ROLL SEC. Hope Bama wins it


----------



## jpence (Dec 7, 2011)

31-3 tide


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

I think it will be a close game, not a blowout like everyone thinks. Maybe a 7 point game. I am an Auburn fan true and blue but I HATE Notre Dame with a passion. That being said I hope Bama kicks their *** !! Roll Tide, wait, holy crap, did I really just say that ??????? LMAO


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

J2! said:


> I think it will be a close game, not a blowout like everyone thinks. Maybe a 7 point game. I am an Auburn fan true and blue but I HATE Notre Dame with a passion. That being said I hope Bama kicks their *** !! Roll Tide, wait did I really just say that ??????? LMAO


agreed. I think it's going to be close. if it's a blow out, i will quit watching and go to bed lol though that _would_ be much better for my stress levels haha


----------



## Alabama_Mud_Dog (Oct 7, 2010)

J2! said:


> I think it will be a close game, not a blowout like everyone thinks. Maybe a 7 point game. I am an Auburn fan true and blue but I HATE Notre Dame with a passion. That being said I hope Bama kicks their *** !! Roll Tide, wait, holy crap, did I really just say that ??????? LMAO


ROLL TIDE... J2 its ok to cheer for a winner..


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

SEC! although i wouldn't complain if the Tide dropped one. I would be losing a little money, but i wouldn't complain... lol


----------



## lsu_mike (Aug 24, 2012)

i say bama dominates the line of scrimmage, on both sides of the ball. by 3rd quarter, it's all bama.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Def gonna be a bama offense vs nd defense see who makes the plays I'm saying bama has it but I hope it is close btw fsu won woot woot


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

14-0 chew bama


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Good so far. :rockn:


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Yeah I see where this is headed...hate to say it but only got one thing to say about this......SEC


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

looks like ND is getting to see what a real SEC power team is.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

browland said:


> looks like ND is getting to see what a real SEC power team is.


Yes sir they are !!!!!! GO SEC !!! In the words of the immortal Rick Flair, WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LMAO


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2013)

SEC!!!!!!!!AU fan but roll tide!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Well no shut out at least


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

ND had no chance in this one! SEC FTW!!


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

J2! said:


> Yes sir they are !!!!!! GO SEC !!! In the words of the immortal Rick Flair, WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LMAO


holy hell, rick flair lol I havent heard that name since I was in elementary school along with the 4 horsemen. Way to bring it back boy lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

*clears throat*


Roll Tide!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

chewwww.......the statuses on fb last night. im a die hard lsu fan but glad bama won it. sec. hey u know lsu didnt even give up 28 points lmao


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah it was blowing up around here


----------

